

The Cowboy Coder - Garbage
http://www.kodefuguru.com/post/2011/08/22/The-Cowboy-Coder.aspx

======
astrodust
This has nothing to do with cowboys and everything to do with being a
narcissist. I wish more people would recognize this.

